# code d'activation GPS Mini Countryman s 4ALL



## aminemm (Dec 31, 2019)

bonjour a toutes l’équipe
j'ai un petit problème 
Je conduis Countryman S 2011 et j'ai un problème e Gps qui me demande le Code d'activation .
j habite au Maroc

Pourriez-vous m'aider quelqu'un?

Je vous remercie Beaucoup


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest!

I moved your posting to the Mini board.

We converse in English here. Please restate you posting in English. Thank you.


----------



## aminemm (Dec 31, 2019)

hornhospital said:


> Welcome to Bimmerfest!
> 
> I moved your posting to the Mini board.
> 
> We converse in English here. Please restate you posting in English. Thank you.


hello to all the team
I drive a mini cooper countryman S 4 all model 2011 is I have a problem activating the GPS it requires an Activation code I live in Morocco.
Thank you for your support


----------



## aminemm (Dec 31, 2019)

hello to all the team
I drive a mini cooper countryman S 4 all model 2011 is I have a problem activating the GPS it requires an Activation code I live in Morocco.
Thank you for your support


----------

